# snuggler



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

Jefrey is a super cute snuggler. Whenever we chill and watch tv, he digs under my shirt, lays down with his front legs forward and back legs back on his tummy and hugs me. xD its ridiculously cute. I want to get a picture some time.


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

aw, that's so sweet! whenever you get a pic, you've got to post it. ^.^


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm so in love with my snuggler, Riley. I wish I could sleep with him, we get so cozy on the sofa that I don't want to get up to put him away. I just want to hold him against me for hours. I have a waterbed that is so toasty warm, he would love that, but a spiny hedgehog and a giant bladder of water for a bed isn't a good mix. :lol: Now he has started "chirping" when he hears me talking in his room. So I scoop him up and cuddle him. I do believe he has me trained. I'm ok with that.

Whyte is starting to come around and I think he will be an explorer, seriously doubt he'll ever be a cuddler. If he's not in a ball now he's off and running! We are just happy to see him come out of the ball and actually stay out for short sessions.


----------



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha nice, im too afraid ill crush jeffrey if he sleeps with me. I move around too much, kick my cat off the bed sometimes too.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a sweet story about Jefrey. And such good news about little Whyte! That is so funny: Riley has you trained Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Vask how is the hedgehog treadmill coming along?


----------



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

I abandoned it due to the inability to create a system that would not have places for his feet to get caught.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Vask said:


> I abandoned it due to the inability to create a system that would not have places for his feet to get caught.


That's exactly what I found a few years ago when hubby and I tried to design a safe treadmill. There isn't one. :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Vask said:
> 
> 
> > I abandoned it due to the inability to create a system that would not have places for his feet to get caught.
> ...


Such a cute idea, darn.


----------

